# Aiuto con gioco



## S T B (31 Ottobre 2012)

Avrei bisogno di una mano: c'era questo gioco della play station 1 qualche anno fa che non ho trovato più in giro dato che è piuttosto vecchiotto e quindi l'ho scaricato da un forum. Però cercavo un modo per giocarci senza doverlo mettere su cd, dato che ogni volta che apro il file immagine mi dice che devo masterizzare... qualcuno mi può dare qualche suggerimento? Grazie.

P.S. il contenuto della cartella è zippato con .rar e dentro la cartella trovo: un file ccd, un file media e uno immagine.


----------



## Ale (31 Ottobre 2012)

edit: avevo frainteso.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Dovresti procurarti un emulatore per PS1. Ma non penso si possa parlare di queste cose...


----------



## Snake (31 Ottobre 2012)

Devi montare l'immagine con un programma di emulazione


----------



## S T B (31 Ottobre 2012)

provo...


----------



## S T B (31 Ottobre 2012)

comunque il gioco è la versione per il pc, non per la ps1...


----------



## Ale (31 Ottobre 2012)

ah ecco, allora riscrivo cio che avevo scritto: scaricati daemon tools e montaci l'immagine del gioco e vedi se te lo installa


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

Vai di daemon tools


----------

